# are all adjoining land owners to a logging site nuts??



## tlandrum (May 15, 2012)

i got a phone call this afternoon from an adjoining landower. he says that i have i cut a tree that was on his property. i asked him where in the heck was this supposed tree at that i cut,he said, it was on the property line. i asked him if it was the 30'' red oak that i cut today. he said ,yes, my fence was nailed to that tree. i told him first off it was stupid to nail a fence into a nice marketable tree. secondly the tree was on my landowners property. third, he had pushed his fence 6 inches out of line to be able to nail to the tree. fourth, from my understanding and property map his fence is 30 ft onto my landowner. fifth,this just lights my wick. he says i ruined the integrity of his fence. i told him no you ruined the fence when you nailed it to a growing tree.
i called the landowner that im working for and told him what had happened. he sat quietly for a few seconds and then laughed. he than said i wondered how long it would take that a-hole to say something when you started logging next to his line. my landowner said that if he wants to we can split the cost of a survey and then wherever the surveys lays is where his fenced will be moved to.at the other guys expense. my understanding is that this guy has always tried to say his property line was farther up the hill than the surveys says it is. the court has told him before with the previous owner that the survey is correct and he is wrong. i guess he really will not like me after this,becouse i will doze the fence down thats on my land owner and he cant do a thing about it. i love it when the law is on my side for once.


----------



## Gologit (May 15, 2012)

Good story. The _integrity of his fence_.....uh huh.


----------



## tlandrum (May 15, 2012)

shucks,i left hom a 30'' round 5' tall fence post. what else could you want, those little ole metal t post are almost 5 bucks. that ones got to be worth a lot more than 5 bucks:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Gologit (May 15, 2012)

tlandrum said:


> shucks,i left hom a 30'' round 5' tall fence post. whaqt else could you want those little ole metal t post are almost 5 bucks. that ones got to be worth a lot more than 5 bucks:hmm3grin2orange:



Yup. We might cut different timber in different areas but some things are the same no matter where you log. Get a bunch of us together and we could probably tell "neighbor stories" all day long.


----------



## madhatte (May 15, 2012)

Arggh. Seen this one before. Wait 'til they cut down the existing fence, put up the "No Trespassing" signs a couple hundred feet across the boundary, and then cut up to the signs. You'll be surprised how dumb folks get when you show up with a GPS and a deed.


----------



## Dalmatian90 (May 16, 2012)

Few years back Fort Devens in Massachusetts put out a contract to replace the fence around part of the facility. The specified placing the new fence 2' inside the property line. Probably lost over the generations was the knowledge that the existing fence was 30' inside the property line.

Adjoining homeowners were a tad upset when the surveyors came putting up stakes across the middle of their backyards that had been extended up to the fence, swimming pools, etc. 

Fort Devens did agree to replace the fence as-is, but as I recall the homeowners had to sign paperwork acknowledging the true property line and not to build or replace structures on the gov't land.


----------



## Samlock (May 16, 2012)

Gologit said:


> Yup. We might cut different timber in different areas but some things are the same no matter where you log. Get a bunch of us together and we could probably tell "neighbor stories" all day long.



Oh yes. Accurate GPS is however ruining a lot of flourishing vendettas nowadays...


----------



## hammerlogging (May 16, 2012)

"Awful close to the boundary aren't you?"

The boundary is a line, not an area. If its in, its in.


----------



## tlandrum (May 16, 2012)

well i guess illprobably getting another call from the adjoining landowner. about 300yds down the property line he had done the same thing. but this time it was much worse. you could stand back and look down the fence row and see that when it came to a really nice 36'' dbh chestnut oak the pushed there fence over a couple of feet to nail it onto the tree. this time i was nice and went back to my landowner and got an old fence postto put back in the correct line of the fence and reattached his fence to it. i cant wait for him to call this time. the landowner that im working for showed me where the fence is supposed to be today. there still hack marks and paint visible from the original survey when he bought the tract. in places he is 75ft onto my landowner place. id say there will be a property feud before this is over with between the two land owners.


----------



## Humptulips (May 17, 2012)

A bit of animosity in these parts about the GPS surveys. Lot of lands here adjoin FS land. The FS resurveyed and moved the lines north about 40 feet. The contention is they should not be able to do this becuase the old surveys were based on section markers that were surveyed in many many years ago and the property was occupied and used based on those surveys.
Pretty hard to fight the federal government and I know some people that took it in the shorts over this. One person had to pay triple stumpage on stump scale of a strip along a 40 when his survey was based on established corners. Another person lost the road into his house, about 600 feet of road.


----------



## Oldtimer (May 17, 2012)

If I owned the land...I'd mow it. I'd even cut the blueberry bushes. Right to the true line. Then I'd put up my own fence, and start raising hogs there.


----------



## forestryworks (May 17, 2012)

Great.

I hope this is not a preview of what's to come when I go survey an old abandoned farm for a restoration prairie burn next week.

It has one of the last few patches of mid and tallgrass prairie in the county that isn't invaded with mesquite... Yet.

Terry, you can always just say, "372XPW" as your response to the fence line-hustlin' dude's whining.


----------



## Samlock (May 17, 2012)

Over here in case a neighbor had nailed his fence on the other side of his boundary, that'd mean definitely total warfare over at least five generations...

Oldtimer explaining why he wants to raise hogs on his land:

[video=youtube;CyEBXTL1Y3U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CyEBXTL1Y3U&feature=related[/video]


----------



## wyk (May 17, 2012)

madhatte said:


> Arggh. Seen this one before. Wait 'til they cut down the existing fence, put up the "No Trespassing" signs a couple hundred feet across the boundary, and then cut up to the signs. You'll be surprised how dumb folks get when you show up with a GPS and a deed.



With the talk of surveying in the OPs message, it seems like they maybe they didn't do this before they started, and did not inform the neighbor his fence was on someone elses' property before they cut the tree? Courtesy, regardless of whom is right or wrong, goes a long ways...


----------



## tlandrum (May 17, 2012)

the property was surveyed 20 years ago when the guy bought it. thats why i said in one of my posts you can still see the hack marks and paint where the line actually is. theres no need to tell the neighbor that im cuttting a tree his fence is nailed to when his fence is 30 ft past the line. this guy seems to have just ran his fence where ever he wanted. every one around them that adjoin his property has had the same problem.


----------



## gtsawyer (May 17, 2012)

Mr. put-my-fenceline-on-your-property shouldn't be allowed to mingle with society.

opcorn:


----------



## garyischofield (May 17, 2012)

*cautionary tale*

I'd be as nice as I could stand Terry, without grinding my teeth into talc.I've had a lot of vandalism issues with disgruntled abutters.Everthing from the a--hole who threatened the skidder operator with a shotgun(300 feet from the actual property line) to a burnt whole tree chipper,radiators shot out on the skidders.Sand put in the engine (3412 Cat,not cheap)of the chipper.I always tried to at least listen and mediate problems but some people are absolutely nuts.It's certainly stressful when jobs are marginally profitable and then have to fight with someone who wants to control situations not pertinent to them.I can get my back up when ####ed over.One meltdown was when an abutter asked for 4-5 cords of treelength wood out of the log pile on a 5 acre clearing job we had just finished.I said,go ahead just don't go overboard".Monday morning the log truck driver calls saying,The wood is all over in the neighbors yard.He must have worked his tail off this weekend he skidded every stick of wood into his yard(25-30 cords)."I said,"Is he there and can you get to the wood?"Needless to say,we took every last log and left him nothing.####head.I have many more stories that need to stay untold.It's a tough racket.Gary


----------



## Oldtimer (May 17, 2012)

Samlock said:


> Over here in case a neighbor had nailed his fence on the other side of his boundary, that'd mean definitely total warfare over at least five generations...
> 
> Oldtimer explaining why he wants to raise hogs on his land:
> 
> [video=youtube;CyEBXTL1Y3U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CyEBXTL1Y3U&feature=related[/video]



Always be wary of any man who keeps a pig farm... :msp_sneaky:


----------



## OlympicYJ (May 17, 2012)

Oldtimer said:


> Always be wary of any man who keeps a pig farm... :msp_sneaky:



I now have a greater respect for pig farmers. :hmm3grin2orange: Hmm.... I wonder what dirty secrets the chicken farmers have.... guess I better call my relatives an find out haha

Similar story with our neighbor. Dad thought he'd ran her over one time when he was next to the fence burnin brush. Heard some screamin and thought oh no I just ran that old lady over. Turned around an she was on her side of the fence yellin at him. He got really pissed off after that an told her off. She thought she owned all our big fir and even went as far as showing us a grazing contract thing from the previous landowner that was expired. Thank god her daughter isn't as crazy as she was.


----------



## imagineero (May 18, 2012)

garyischofield said:


> I'd be as nice as I could stand Terry, without grinding my teeth into talc.I've had a lot of vandalism issues with disgruntled abutters.Everthing from the a--hole who threatened the skidder operator with a shotgun(300 feet from the actual property line) to a burnt whole tree chipper,radiators shot out on the skidders.Sand put in the engine (3412 Cat,not cheap)of the chipper.Gary



The book 'the monkey wrench gang' has a lot to answer for ;-) Good read though.


----------

